# Guppy w pink/red tail fungus/ick something



## GabbyB (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Once upon a time I had 4 tetras and 3 guppies and a clown loach living happily every after in a 10 gallon tank. I was traveling for work when the SO changed out ALL the water (trying to be helpful without knowing). The result is now I have just one guppy and the loach. 

Sometime after the water change I noticed my guppy had some pink on his tail. I watched it and for a long time it did nothing... so I thought maybe he had always had it and I hadn't noticed, that it was a variation in his coloring. 

Well, it's not because now it has spread. He is still very active with a good apetite. All seems fine, except this growing pink stuff on his tail fin. I've done a search and haven't had much luck. Any input would be welcome! 

My specs? I haven't a clue as to what my ammonia or ph are. All I can tell you is its a 10 gallon tank w 2 fish in it. Yes, I know, bad aquarium owner.

Thanks in advance - Gabby


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure what it could be but fresh water is the best course of action until you find out. Keep doing partial water changes and make sure you dechlorinate the tap water.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If it is pink radiating along the rays you can see in the fin (creating its structure), and going up into the body at the base of the tail, it is a bacterial infection. It is common in, umm, less than clean water. It has nothing to do with the water change disaster.

You do realize a 10g is 20 inches along the front, and a clown loach can reach a foot and loves to swim fast across distances? I am sorry to be the bearer of unresearched news, but that guy has not been living happily in a ten. I would not keep one in less than a five foot tank.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like someone changed the tank water with straight tap water because the water conditions looked pretty bad.
+1 to Navigator Black though on the loach + bacterial infection - even though I have a juvenile in a 15g with cory *temporarily* sorting out a snail problem.
cb


----------

